# Hello from San Diego



## Reegor (Jun 28, 2011)

This is an awesome site. I'm learning to fly RC aircraft, and writing a book on how flying turned from an art into a science. WW2 was very important in that change, obviously.

Any suggestions on good nose art sites? I have a C-47 model and I'd like to print off some original nose art to paste on. Most pictures are for bombers - I'm not sure how much cargo planes had nose art. Tomorrow I'm off to Smithsonian library to try to dig out some material on early checklists - I'll post a message about that on the Technical "Other" forum.

thanks to all the amazing contributors.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 28, 2011)

G'day mate, welcome to the family.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome from England.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome from the east coast. 

DC-3 Nose Art,C-47

C-47 nose art - Google Search


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## brucejscott (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Reegor (Jun 28, 2011)

B-17engineer said:


> Welcome from the east coast.
> 
> DC-3 Nose Art,C-47
> 
> C-47 nose art - Google Search


 
Thanks for these; I'd only seen a fraction of them. Here are 2 more sites that Google turned up:
Home - Artwork By Don Ricci
Warbird Information Exchange • View topic - CBI C-47 Nose Art Weekend at Grissom Air Museum


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome aboard Reegor.


----------



## Lighthunmust (Jul 1, 2011)

Howdy Partner!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 1, 2011)

Welcome to the family

I've attached a few shots of the Dak and also a shortcut to a photo thread I started on her a while back

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/dc3-c47-photo-thread-17601.html


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello from Orange!


----------



## trackend (Jul 2, 2011)

Yo


----------

